# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  More sharing

## Joseph Renner

Just a preview of a shobu wak. Etched at 240 so I can check the edge pattern.
Somewhat simple, but I think there some little "goodies" under there too.
The photos have been doctored abit to get more contrast.


and another

Ill probably clean it up better tommorrow and take some more pics, if anyones interested.

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

By all means, Joe. 

Hey, thought you were getting a better camera? I've had my eye on a Nikon 5700, just the cost keeping me from it.

Dan

----------


## Joseph Renner

got a decent one. Its pretty low grit so I torqued the image to take a look. And Im not a great picture taker :Frown: .

Thats an overall shot. I didnt get to do as much work on it as I wanted, today, so Ill probably post something better tommorow.

Joe

----------

